# Saving Dying Plants



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

Is it possible for aquatic plants to be saved if they are dying?


My plants have been dying thanks to the employee who told me my LED setup would "work perfectly" :chair:


I think its their way of getting the customer to spend more money at their store. Oh well, ill research better next time before buying.


Anyways, I now know the proper lighting I need, so back to the question. 

Is it possible to save my dying plants??


I have an Anubias which is mostly all green, few brown spots on the leaves, and a few tears on one. Should I cut off those dying ones or leave them? 


I have one of those sword plants, same with those, some brown spots, some dying more than others.

And a few others I dont remember the name for.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello,

Trim the Anubias of all dying leaves and they should bounce back, remembering they are slower growing plants.

Anubias are lower light plants, when you increase lighting for the highter light plants, IE the swords, try to situate the anubias ao that they are shaded or at least partially shaded by the larger plants.

Are the Anubias planted or attached?

Wild


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

Just trim away the dying leaves and you will be good.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Whats this light you are thinking about?


----------

